# Want to update my Touchpad from CM9 ROM JUN 2012 to latest best build



## rednev (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi,

I have a Touchpad that I still use, although ive got a bit behind with keeping upto date with the latest and most stable rom.

Heres what im running:

Moboot 0.3.5

HP webOS 3.0.5

Model: cm_tenderloin

Android: 4.0.4

Kernel: 2.6.35-palm-tenderloin
[email protected] #1
SMP PREEMPT Fri Jun 29 02:07:56 PDT 2012

Build Date: Fri Jun 29 02:04:14 PDT 2012

Build Number: cm_tenderloin-userdebug 4.0.4 IMM76L eng.jenkins.20120629.020357
test-keys

Any idea whats the best version to upgrade to, and the method to do it?

Ivve heard that there have been bugs where the Touchpad has been bricked because the battery has drained, which I would hate to happen!

All help appreciated. Thanks


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

There sure are a lot of posts like this, Google is like a magic 8 ball that will answer any question. You can find all that info the below threads. Make a Nandroid backup of your current setup before upgrading.

Learn how to install here:
[ROM GUIDE] [04/18] How to install Jcsullins CM10 Preview Builds

Learn about the latest builds here:
[ROM GUIDE] CM10.1 Unofficial Builds on the HP TouchPad Android 4.2.2

If you use WebOS, don't miss this update too.






*HP TouchPad Root Certificate fix for WebOS cloud services(Important)*


Spoiler



*The Problem:*
A vital "root certificate" on webOS devices is due to expire on July 23, 2013. This certificate gives
Touchpad users access to HPs cloud services for the App catalogue and Backing up the device.
When the "root certificate" expires users will no longer have access to the App catalogue and backed up data.
Furthermore HPs online WebOS support is expected to disappear altogether by the end of the year. 
So it's recommended to backup your personal data and essential Touchpad software to your PC now.

*Read the full WebOS Survival Kit Guide Here:*

*The solution:*
Getting a free* App catalog update* will fix the "root certificate" problem as long as you downloaded it before July,23,2013.
If you are hearing about this after July,23,2013, then you will need to first set the date to anytime before July,23,2013.
To do this boot into WebOS and go to settings/Date & Time, toggle off the "Network Time".
Now adjust the date accordingly and download the Update, once complete comeback and Toggle the "Network Time" button back to on.

To get the update, in WebOS go to Downloads/HP App Catalog. 
Open the app Catalog and select the categories tab at the bottom. 
Next click on the "new" tab at the top and Scroll down the page till you see "App Catalog Update".
Now install the update and your Touchpad support will continue to work in a post WebOS world.

*Note**_This update requires webOS 2.1+ to be installed. Devices with older versions will need to run the WebOS Doctor first, the latest version is 3.0.5._

*How to Test:*
You check the expiry date of your root certificate by installing the "Internalz Pro" free app from WebOS Preware.
Once you have "Internalz Pro" installed open it and go to the following location. *../../etc/ssl/certs/trustedcerts/PalmWebOS.pem/open*
After installing the App catalog update your root certificate should say "Expires: 27 April 2037" See the screenshot below.

*Additional threads and info:*
The webOS Survival Kit: everything you need to know should webOS doomsday come

HP to issue root certificate fix, ensure continued access to webOS cloud services

Read the full WebOS Survival Kit Guide Here:

URGENT - Root Certificate Expiring + Fix

*Recommended downloads:*
webOS Quick Installer

WebOS doctor

*Additional WebOS Performance Tweaks:*
*I would highly recommend doing the following tweaks. Read the full instructional guide in the link below:*
HP TouchPad Setup Guide Part 1: Speed Up Your Tablet With Preware, Homebrew & Patches [WebOS]

*Download and install the following packages from Preware:*
You should see a noticeable speed improvement while using WebOS. Also a few apps to improve functionality.
*Note** You will need to reboot the device after installing most of these packages:

*-EOM Overlord Monitoring
-Muffle System Logging
-Remove Dropped Packet Logging
-Unset CFQ IQ Scheduler
-Unthrottle Download Manager
-Increase Touch Sensitivity and Smoothness 10
-Quiet Powerd Messages (sic)
-Faster Card Animations HYPER Version
-Advanced Rest Options*
*-Disk Cache Mod*
*-Reduce Minimum Brightness*
*-Unhide Developer Mode Icon*
*-CyBoot*
*-Ad Blocker OR Max Block - Do not install both.*
*-Private Browsing (adds an option to your browser)*

*Reduce Logging & Patch 'em Up:*
This patch require you to log into Skype with the "Phone and Video Calls" app.
Once there place a call to this number using the dialer type: "##5647#"
A logging window will launch, choose to "Clear Logs" first then "Change Logging Levels" and setting logging to "minimal".
Once done, exit the app - your logging levels are now changed.

If you have never used Preware you can watch this video about Flashing the HP Touchpads A6 Firmware.
You will also learn how to use the WebOSQuickInstall-4.5.0 software to install Preware.
Both of these procedures are highly recommended and can be done as part of your post apocalyptic WebOS Survival.

[media]http://youtu.be/5lOGY94RRDs


----------



## rednev (Jun 20, 2013)

Excellent... thanks.

Did have a google but got confused... that helps a lot, thank you


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

rednev said:


> Excellent... thanks.
> 
> Did have a google but got confused... that helps a lot, thank you


Hey no problem, I know the information out there can be a little confusing and conflicting even. You've come to the right place though, all your questions will be answered by our helpful members and threads. Have fun


----------



## JohnA2u (Jan 9, 2013)

This is a very common question and it can be confusing to someone that does not spend a lot of time reading the forums.

How about a thread called: "Rom Reviews and Recommendations - HP Touchpad". 
Include
"stability/maturity
noob friendly/cutting edge" meter. 
Maybe a poll for popularity.

People with knowledge and experience with different roms could write reviews to include here.

I know this information is constantly in flux and would be hard to really pin down but it could be a go to place for people with this sort of question.
I'd start it but I don't have enough knowledge on the subject to make any sense out of it.


----------

